# Rat mites



## laura24 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all  

so I've inherited a 1 year old rat On a temporary basis from my college because he is vicious (I posted for advice on his behaviour). 
I got him on Friday and noticed itches like crazy and sneezes a fair amount. I asked the college if he'd been checked she said all the animals have nothing..

Now literally the day I got him home I have been getting bitten by something, it itches and it's irritating... To be honest I'm fairly peeved... The poor guy probably has mites and is uncomfortable and he should have been treated. 
I'm mad it's been put on me but anyway, has anyone ever had this before? As I just phoned the vets for advice and their prices she said it's unusual for mites to go to humans, but there is literally no other place it could come from. I'm short on money and was told the pet shop anti-parasite stuff isn't good for them..

Any advice would be great guys, thanks you


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It is unusual for rat ectoparasites to stay on a human. The lice may bite you but you aren't to their taste and they will go away.

Lice are visible, especially around the rump and back, if you can part the fur.










Mites are invisible to the naked eye but the rat scratches lots of scabs,...these scabs will be on the face, head and shoulders usually


















The absolute best treatment you can use, is Revolution for puppy/kitten, cats or even dog (dog is twice as strong), and just put a drop behind his ear if he's handleable, and on the back of his neck if he's not. The selamectin in the Revolution will absorb through the skin into the blood stream and be effective for 30 days...one dose is enough for a treatment. The sneezing could be a URI or new home sneezies. What bedding are you using?


----------

